# EEPROM Builder Effects



## TeleCrunch (Apr 6, 2019)

What is the Pulsar (MOD006) effect and what parameters do the controllers control?

Thanks!


----------



## djathey (May 2, 2019)

Also looking for comprehensive descriptions, of potentiometer functions, for all available EEPROM builder effects.

Thanks!


----------



## Iago (May 2, 2019)

Also interested.... how does it differ from the regular Blackface style tremolo?


----------



## p_wats (May 2, 2019)

TeleCrunch said:


> What is the Pulsar (MOD006) effect and what parameters do the controllers control?
> 
> Thanks!



I've got the Pulsar (and just about all other patches available from PedalPCB). 

It's a really choppy stutter effect with 2 controls: rate and something like a release (ie, you can set it to a slow chop and it will sustain for a long time if you want). 

I didn't like it at first, but it sounds cool when you dial the mix back and use it as a background effect. Also cool on keys.


----------



## Robert (May 2, 2019)

Pulsar is a time-sync'ed tremolo + delay. 

The idea is that the tremolo hits the delay with quarter notes that are synced with dotted eighth repeats.   It can be a bit finicky at times, but when everything falls into place it's a pretty cool effect.


----------

